# Frage zum Tut "Suchmaske für Access-Datenbank"



## Daniel_85 (26. Januar 2005)

Hi, erstmal vielen Dank für das wirklich gelungene Tut, ich kam auf Anhieb damit klar!
Ich habe nur noch eine Frage, ich habe in ein Formular mehrer Suchfelde integriert, die sich auf das gleiche Listenfeld beziehen.

Wenn nun aber ein Datensatz unvollständig ist z.B. möchte ich die Spalte Kommentar nach "verliehen" durchsuchen können, aber wenn ich in das Suchfeld Kommentar nichts schreibe, weil ich nur nach "King" im Suchfeld Autor suchen möchte, sollen mir auch die Bücher angezeigt werden, die keinen Parameter für Kommentar enthalten.

Dies ist leider nicht der Fall, was kann man anders machen, damit es funktioniert?

Hier ein Link zu dem Tut, auf das ich mich beziehe: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146073.html

Ich bin dankbar für jede Antwort ;-)

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## millet-gruel (20. Februar 2008)

Dieser Beitrag ist zwar schon uralt, aber ich möchte ihn trotzdem gern nochmal auskramen, da ich vor dem gleichen Problem stehe. 

Ich hoffe jemand kann helfen...


----------

